
Meta///Bias – make information reliable and easy to consume - DanilM
http://metabias.io
======
DanilM
Hey, let us talk about media & information.

News outlets are receiving a lot of hate recently, and not for a lack of
reason.

Everybody is trying to push their agenda. VCs shilling for their company,
Lobbyist, Left, Right, Pro-Bitcoin, Pro-Gold, Russians, Chinese, EVERYBODY has
an agenda.

What about complex topics, expert opinions? They are biased too.

Twitter, Facebook, YouTube’s main KPI is the number of eyeballs on the screen.
They will feed you with information you already like and watch most, creating
your personal echo-chamber.

Now let us think about the amount of information we deal with. By 2025, it’s
estimated that 463 exabytes of data will be created each day globally.

With every major company having access to advanced NLP & Ai tools is using
them to hook you up and make you scroll this timeline the whole day. How are
we going to navigate through all of that?

It is true that information is essential to our development, both
professionally and personally. It is also true that we need different opinions
to make sound decisions. We need to include different parties to the dialogue.
We need to see the full picture, not a part of it.

So what options do we have? How can we achieve this?

Thanks to technology advancements and communities like ods.ai, Natural
Language Processing (NLP) is becoming more accessible than ever. Now we can
use it to serve the bright side.

With blockchain, it became easier to use the crowd's wisdom and organize
people in a decentralized fashion.

Our vision is to make information reliable and easy to consume. And that is
why we created Meta///Bias.

We are releasing our Web-Platform this year and invite you to join us on this
journey.

Follow @Meta_Bias or Subscribe to get invited to our closed beta.

E-mail us at join@metabias.io if you want to be a part of this project. We are
looking for Journalists, Content-creators, Ai-Specialist, and everybody who
wants to make the media better

